# For Sale: AR, 30rd Mags & Barrett M107 10rd Mags



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

All, 
I know this isn't eBay or gun broker, but over the years I have bought many toys and I have acquired many accessories for those toys. Well due to some major financial crisis reasons I have sold my ARs and my M107. And I figure why not try to sale the accessories to my fellow preppers. I have over 15 brand new original M107 Barrett mags and well over 50 military style AR mags. I'm open for realistic offers. The M107 mags are going new for 179.00 apiece on the net. I have found them for 150.00 but all out of stock. The AR mag is going for 18.00 a pop. So make me some offers if interested and PM me. 90% of these are new and still in plastic. First come first serve.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

45 5.56 AR mags left & 15 M107 mags left.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Are these 30 round AR magazines? Metal - GI style? Would you break them down into their parts for shipment to CA?


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent ya a PM.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I need a dozen... please give me a price including shipping to ZIP 17322. also what type of payment check or money order


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Doesn't this suck? Here we are, buying magazines like this. A couple months ago, you could buy a Magpul at a Gander Mountain for $15. Now everyone, and every place, is out-of-stock. I went to a gun show last weekend, and they still have them, but now the price is up to $20. Still not bad, but you have to buy what you can. I hope this sht blows over.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

If you need a quote on mags please message me. Once again I won't do anything that falls in the gray area or illegal! So make sure you are following state laws. To many eyes and ears everywhere. They are going very quickly. They are the alu style AR mags. The 50BMG mags are Barrett Brand and Steel.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> Doesn't this suck? Here we are, buying magazines like this. A couple months ago, you could buy a Magpul at a Gander Mountain for $15. Now everyone, and every place, is out-of-stock. I went to a gun show last weekend, and they still have them, but now the price is up to $20. Still not bad, but you have to buy what you can. I hope this sht blows over.


It does in deed Dunbar! I'm glad I put they for sale here and not in GunBroker or the like. I could sale them for more money, but why play the jack up price and screw people over card when I have to sleep at night and look myself in the mirror everyday. So I sale them for what I bought them for. That's fair. I hope this does blow over quick.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 20 AR mags & 15 Barrett 50cal mags remaining for sale.


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Any AR mags left?


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Payment sent for 30 let me know when they ship. If you have any Barrett mags left let me know. I have friends who may want them.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

TACMAN, are you still looking for more after your last purchase!!



tacman605 said:


> Any AR mags left?


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably. You or your buddy have what 17 left? Let me get these in and will 99% sure will take the rest.


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Let me know on the .50 cal mags to may be able to sell some of those for you if you like.


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

Wowza, glad i got my 3 

Ill post up here when they arrive.


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got my box from Jager yesterday. He threw in a bonus mag because USPS dicked him around (awesome). Got 4 standard GI mags with green followers, all fit my rifle. Buy with confidence!


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update branflake. I hope they serve their purpose well!


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll take 6 of the AR mags. PM me with total including cost to ship to 32966. Do you take PayPal? Thanks, Jay


----------



## branflake (Jul 23, 2012)

They will for sure. Bodies are true on them. I got 2 stripped bare last night with the wire wheel on a drill press. Planning to aluma-hyde them to match the rifle


----------



## PVaHokie (Feb 4, 2013)

To all: 

Got my shipment of AR mags from Jager. I checked them all for fit and locking into place in my AR with no problem. I had one that was a little bent but Jager had thrown an extra in there for me. I used a speed loader and tried it on several with no problems. All magazine springs were strong and the bottom plates intact. All the mags I test loaded fed rounds smoothly with no fail to feeds. Wanted to post this to vouch for him. With the potential for 30 round mags being outlawed, you better get your hands on what you can.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd appreciate a heads up on my request/commitment. I've got an very old friend from the 70's who is currently on the road from Detroit for his first visit to my home here in FL. He just bought his first ever AR. No extra mags and little ammo. I had asked for these as a surprise/present. He'll be here tomorrow and staying until Saturday. Can you fill my request or not. Just let me know so I can try to find a Plan B. Thanks, Jay


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Like I was saying in the OP, Please PM me with request Johnnyringo. I'm only around a PC from Mon-Fri. Weekend is hunting and fishing!



johnnyringo said:


> I'd appreciate a heads up on my request/commitment. I've got an very old friend from the 70's who is currently on the road from Detroit for his first visit to my home here in FL. He just bought his first ever AR. No extra mags and little ammo. I had asked for these as a surprise/present. He'll be here tomorrow and staying until Saturday. Can you fill my request or not. Just let me know so I can try to find a Plan B. Thanks, Jay


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Jager got the mags in from what I can see on the webcam they look good.


----------

